# FF



## saskomit (Jul 25, 2013)

My FF just had a healthy 6.6 lbs buckling. I will post pics later


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Belated congrats!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

It's later! Where are the pics? LoL
(teasing)


----------



## saskomit (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry for the delay I had an accident with my horse a couple days after this little buck was born and have been recovering from a concussion. Here are the long awaited pics. This is Mo he is two weeks old.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!! he's so cute!!!! congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Very cute little guy!
I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope you are recovering well.!!!!!!!!!!!!
But OMGoatness he is ADORABLE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can you send him my way PLEASE?


----------



## saskomit (Jul 25, 2013)

I am happy to say that he is already sold. And yes recovery is coming along well.


----------

